# Loading Shovel Rexroth Virable drive pump



## carterturner (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi all,
I have a loading shovel that appears to have a drive problem, the transmission is a Rexroth Variable Displacement pump.
Currently, when cold it drives ok, however when the running for say 20-30mins, it will hardly drive either in reverse or forward, and when hitting an incline is almost stops. I found Construction equipment video helpful.All the other hydraulics operate fine at all times.

Can any recommend a supplier to refurb or sell refurbished pumps on exchange? I have been in contact with a couple of suppliers who would sell new but at £2.5k, I'm not sure the machine is worth repairing!

Is there an alternative type pump???

Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy carterturner, greetings from across the sea.

Your Rexworth pump may have a suction leak that allows air into the transmission fluid. With a suction leak, the transmission will work fine at first, but with time, air builds up in the fluid and the transmission capability fades away.

A simple check to make....after the transmission functions decline, pull the transmission dipstick and look for tiny bubbles entrained in the fluid on the dipstick.


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 17, 2017)

could be a relief valve. Could be the oil. But most likely, its the pump.


----------

